# Bottling tank



## Parish Bee (Nov 17, 2020)

I’m in the market for a bottling tank. I know from several threads that Maxant is the choice of almost everyone. Mann lake sells one very similar looking to the Maxant. Has anyone bought and used the Mann Lake tank or does anyone know #1 what gaged of metal is used and #2 is it USA made/quality of craftsmanship? I’m am also considering the Dadant bottling tank but it is my #3 choice. If anyone had any feedback on any other tank beside the Maxant (which I know is the first choice of everyone including myself) please give me your feedback.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Parish Bee said:


> I’m in the market for a bottling tank. I know from several threads that Maxant is the choice of almost everyone. Mann lake sells one very similar looking to the Maxant. Has anyone bought and used the Mann Lake tank or does anyone know #1 what gaged of metal is used and #2 is it USA made/quality of craftsmanship? I’m am also considering the Dadant bottling tank but it is my #3 choice. If anyone had any feedback on any other tank beside the Maxant (which I know is the first choice of everyone including myself) please give me your feedback.


I own a Maxant tanks. And have a friend that owns Mann’s. Both are very similar. If I remember right Mann’s temperature switch is in the back of the tank witch can be a pain getting it adjusted right. And are of a little lighter gage. Part of the reason I have all is done Maxant is they come to a Ohio show that I go to and I can get a better deal.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have had a 10 gallon Dadant for a few years with a Maxant bottling valve. It is a nice size for small crops and wax melting at my scale. This year I got free and re-built a 25 gallon 1980's Dadant tank. It is not fully welded but rather a tank inside the larger tank plumbed watertight with gaskets. Both get hot and heat honey. And cost a lot less than new. I swapped valves between the tanks for less torque on the gasketed fittings.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Don't waste your money. Buy Maxant!
We have one tank that is from another brand, the rest is Maxant.
It is a complete piece of junk.
I won't mention the brand name, but you really notice the difference when they are sitting side by side.
BIG difference in design and quality.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a Maxant 16 gallon with their no (one) drip valve. Fit, finish and welds are very good.
The only thing I don't like about it, it is not big enough. Wish I had gone with the 25 gallon tank.
I did get a Dadant controller 1 and I would never buy another Dadant stainless product again. The fit, finish and welds looked like a bunch of high school kids built it and the warranty is not much either, you have to send in the registration card 10 days after you get the product, and warranty is only good for 90 days. You have to foot the bill for return shipping for them to determine if it is a warranty problem. Just think a $100 for freight (or more) to ship it to them just to touch up a pin hole.
Just buy Maxant and don't look back.
I see some on craigs list every now and then, try "search tempest"


----------



## Parish Bee (Nov 17, 2020)

G3farms said:


> search tempest


Other than the fact that it holds 100 pounds more why would you want the 25 gallon bottler instead of the 16? I just called Maxant today and the shipping is significantly more due to the 25 gallon only ships freight and the 16 ships ups. I don’t think I will bottle more than 200 pounds a day so I’m settling on the Maxant 16 gallon. Is there something that I’m missing before I pull the trigger on the 16 gallon?


----------



## whix (Feb 3, 2002)

I use three tanks for bottling different kinds of honey.
A 300lb Maxant and a 300lb Dadant water jacketed bottling tank and a 150lb Dadant Liquidator (that I only use as a bottling tank). All bought over the years from defeated beekeepers.

I detest Maxant's 1 drip bottling valve, it only works when you're pressing the handle down.
The Maxant tanks drain is on the side, to completely drain the honey you have to tip the tank.
Maxant sells a pail perch compatible with their tank.

My Dadant tank has a ball valve, freeing my hands allowing me time to screw the lid on one jar as another is filling. 
Dadant tank's drain is "U" shaped and flush with the bottom, allowing the tank to completely drain.
Dadant's inner tank sticks up 2.25" above the water jacket.
They don't sell a pail perch that fits their tank..., I made my own.

Dadant's Liquidator is a single walled tank with a bottom mounted, ball valve. 
I heat using an electric heat cable (from Kelley's) wrapped around the tank. 
After 20+ years of use, I tore the weld on the ball valve's nipple and had to have it welded.
There are pail perches for this tank.

I mostly use the Dadant tanks..., because of the ball valves.

One day I'll replace the 1 drip valve with a ball valve..., until then I'll curse it.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Your not missing anything, the 16 gallon will serve you very well. I just hate to stop in the middle of a big fill job to have to wait for the newly added honey to heat and settle. I let mine settle for 2 or three days before bottling. I have a couple of customers that will take 10 to 15 cases of quarts in one order, kind of slows down the process.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I will probably get scorned but I attempted to buy a maxant and they have a 6 week lead time. I needed one sooner than later so I bought the Mann lake honey keg it’s $500 and free shipping. #1 the 16 vs 25 gallon are like the same price so if I were buying the maxant I’d definetly get the 25 and as most mention they have several so if your buying the initial bottling tank maybe the honey keg would be a good option. I read a bad review of it on here but talked to several on a Facebook group I’m in that absolutely love it. I love mine and only wish I got it sooner. I’m sure one day I will order a maxant if I grow to 100 plus hives but right now I’m sittin pretty. And it was free shipping.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

AMK their is a big difference between the honey keg and what Maxant bottling tank would have sold you. Or any of the other lines of bottling tanks. Even in Manns lines. Some times you get what you pay for. If I remember right, I heard of burn honey when they first came out.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

I figured on this response more fake news and speculation from someone who never owned one. Personally I use my tank to pour buckets in warm it a bit to combat any crystallization then bottle. It has the no drip valve and in honesty any idiot with any tool can mess stuff up. I can speculate to what happened with the individual that burnt the honey coulda been part failure or human error. The heater won’t get the honey above like 100 degrees in a 24 hour period and I would never heat longer than that. It’s your money but for my needs ya I got exactly what I paid for no drip valve same as maxant it gently heats for ease of filling and breaks up crystallization and hold 15 gallons. That’s all I need. My point is for an entry level bottling tank maybe you should save that extra 1200 and buy some more boxes if all you want is gentle heat and a good bottling valve.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Additionally if you decide on another tank latter on like most have many I’d bet you could get at least 200 for the tank resale so it’s not the end of the world. Or keep it as surge tank. Buy once cry once I understand but this is like buying a Mercedes Benz as a work car when a Honda would work just as well.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

It is hard to know what to expect with these bottling tanks until you buy one. I upgraded to a Dadant 850lb. I personally like it quite a bit. It is 16 gauge stainless. I did a video on it so that others can evaluate which tank to buy in the future


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

When I bought my last tank, I had an interesting experience.
I picked out a 55 gallon model and called the company and asked if, instead of the 220V heater; could I get the tank with a 110V heater.
After being put on hold and talking to a couple of people, a sales person cam on the phone and said, "I'm sorry, this combination is not available."
I replied, " Fine. Sell me the tank and heater separately."
Back to waiting on hold...
Finally, a sales person came on the phone and said, "I'm sorry. We just don't feel comfortable selling you this."
I replied, " Fine. YOU just made a sale at Maxant. Just as soon as I hang up the phone I'm calling Maxant and ordering just exactly what I want."
Then I called Maxant. "Can I substitute the heater with a 110V model?
"You can do what ever you want", was the reply.
The 110V heater is not only sufficient; you could BOIL your honey in your tank if you wanted to.
Nothing beats high quality and good customer service.
P.S. I told this story to a top executive of the "other" company at a convention and he was LIVID!!!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

I guess it is just who you get ahold of and who you know. My first experience with Maxant was one of the reasons I went to Dadant for this tank.


----------

